# Odd P220 question



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Brand new P220 Compact (built Jan 2013). The barrel is imprinted 45 ACP with SIG printed below. My other P220s (both 2012 vintage) have 45 ACP and nothing else on the barrel. The other s have frame built in Germany, the new one just lists NH.

What gives? Are all "new" SIGs only built in the US? Is there any difference in the barrel?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just bought a P220 compact. Frame says made in Germany. Slide says Exeter but from what I have heard they are assembled here in Exeter.


----------

